# So Excited!!!



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I just found out that I made next years National team!! :greengrin: :dance: We had tryouts two weeks back, and I've been waiting for the results to come in. Well, I got sick (like, really, really bad), and my coach emailed me while I was still out of it, and apparently I'm #1 on the list for trampoline and double mini, and #3 for floor!!

I hurt my back earlier this year and had to pass on Nationals, so I'm really excited. 

Soooo.....my passes, just for fun. 

Floor
_1st pass~round-off with three whips, two back handsprings, and a back tuck_
_2nd pass~round-off with seven back handsprings, three back tucks and one front tuck_
_3d pass~four front handsprings, 0ne whip and two front tucks_

Normally I do all fronts on all three passes, but I passed this year. Still not back to where I was before :razz:

Trampoline (only one pass, if you don't count warm up)
_Five straight jumps, barani, full turn, double front, tuck jump, back layout, front/back combo, straddle jump, double full, pike jump, front layout, stop_.

Double Mini
_1st pass~ Barani, full twist, off_
_2nd pass~ Straight jump, double full, tuck jump off_
_3d pass~Barani, back layout, full, off_

We have competitions later this month and next month, so I'm training double time right now to make up for the three months I spent out of it. Can't WAIT!!!! :clap::rainbow::wahoo:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Well I don't know anything about gymnastics but good job! Congratulations!
:applaud::clap::thumb::balloons:

P.S-could you delete some of your PMs? Your box is full


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh...yeah. Will do 
And thank you!

EDIT-done!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Congrats! That's really exciting


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats Ariella! That's awesome! :applaud::dance:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't know much about gymnastics, either, but congratulations!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Got back from a qualifier over the weekend! Results:

Floor~ 2nd, 4th overall
Double Mini~ 1st, 2nd overall
Trampoline~ 1st, 2nd overall.

I was right behind last year's National Best Overall Trampoline and Double mini! :leap:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow congratulations!! Very cool!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Very cool Ariella! :clap:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks, y'all! I have two weeks 'till the next qualifier, can't wait!


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Congrats!!:wahoo:


----------

